# The Killing



## Guitarmiester (May 9, 2011)

Has anyone been watching The Killing? I don't know how many weeks into the 1st season it is, but I've yet to make up my mind whether I like the show or not.


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 10, 2011)

I think it's 5 weeks in. I think I like it so far although I'm not sure I could handle it for more than one season, it seems like one of those shows that could get really annoying really fast. Ahhh well the last episode I watched, from 2 weeks ago was pretty interesting. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 10, 2011)

What I don't like about the show is how it started off with the death of the Larson girl and absolutely no background to anything. The story unfolds the further you get into the season. It's like the whole show is ass-backwards.


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 12, 2011)

I actually don't mind the sort of "reverse" story that they have going. I'm just not sure f I like the actual story...ahh well, I won't stop watching now so....yeah.


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 13, 2011)

Even if the show is a little on the boring side, it's hard to not watch and find out who killed the Larson girl. I did like how the last episode ended with a cliffhanger. There's been too much about the election and the cop lady missing her flights.


----------



## Rampage (May 23, 2011)

I have been watching the series, and while I have been somewhat disappointed with the speed, it has been a good watch. Nothing else on Sunday night, anyway. I must say that yesterday's episode what my favorite in the season, thus far. 

Still, I cannot wait for Breaking Bad and Boardwalk Empire to start up in a few months.


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 25, 2011)

I missed Sunday's episode and will have to try and catch it tomorrow night. 

Two more months until Breaking Bad! It sucks that the fourth season kept getting bumped further and further.


----------



## zackh (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm very pleased with this series... it's very intense in some parts, gets my emotions going in others, (rage at how ignorant the Larsen's are, not Q__Q) and makes me laugh as well.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 8, 2011)

very well-done show. great acting/writing, sound production. that said, it can slow down a lot at times (like last weeks episode) but still a great watch.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 12, 2011)

Last week's episode seemed like a total time killer! Finally, we got some insight on the characters but way too much filler in the last one. Hopefully, tonight's episode will be good.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 13, 2011)

Since the original series is from danish television i ought to know, since everybody in this country saw it. But, way busy doing other stuff sunday night


----------



## Mexi (Jun 16, 2011)

love the twist at the end of the last episode. gonna be a good finale, and good to hear that the series has been renewed for a 2nd season


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 19, 2011)

I knew we were going to be left with a cliffhanger. It's going to be really interesting to see where they go with the 2nd season.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 5, 2013)

Thought I'd rez this, considering the 3rd season just started up. Anyone else watching this? I know a lot of people stopped watching after the 1st season, but after wrapping up in season 2 (which was quite good, stellar acting and music all around) it makes sense that season 3 should start up with a new case.

Sunday's premiere was great, slow-moving at first, but gives you a really good idea of the direction of the season. Terrific acting by Peter Saarsgard, the returning cast, and some of the new kids. Looks like it'll be a gritty season for sure


----------



## wankerness (Jun 9, 2013)

After season 1 took a giant shit with going way beyond the realm of all believability with the constant ludicrous twists about the main murder and strongly suggested with the season 1 finale that it was going to become even more total bullshit in season 2, I just abandoned the show. I've heard good things about season 3, though, and I have to admit I was surprised they even got renewed after how awful season 1 ended and what that implied about season 2. I might start watching again, just skipping season 2 entirely. 

If they would just have plots that weren't retarded, I'd love the show. They could even do CSI style murders ofthe week or something and it would probably be better than what the first season eventually became, since the biggest strengths of the show were just how great the two leads were. They deserved far better than what the show's plot was giving them, and I hope they finally got it with this season.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 17, 2013)

The new season looks really promising. It might even be better than the first two combined...but I guess they still have time to ruin it.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jun 18, 2013)

Love this show, loved the first two seasons and so far, the third seasons is even more promising than those two.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 18, 2013)

I guess we'll have to see how the do Season 3, because with the way AMC does seasons, Season 4 should be the conclusion to 3.

But there was a lot of trouble just getting Season 3 into production.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 18, 2013)

nah they said BEFORE season 3 that they would stick to one case per season and wouldn't break up the season in two. Particularly after the disaster after season 1 story, my hope is that the producers/writers learned a thing or two since then. This season has been quite good so far, very dark and gritty.


----------

